# Duettino no.1 for Flute & Cello



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi,

I've posted this song here a couple of years ago but recently I've made a score video of it, so one can follow what's happening in the piece better.

I've also composed a sequel for this piece, this time for clarinet & cello, but unfortunately due to the corona-virus outbreak, its recording is delayed until late spring.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Pekka,

A most enjoyable listen for me, full of nice interplay, imitation, mood and colour. Following the score, I couldn't help but notice the discrepancy between the flutes played low c and the d printed in the score in b58 and a rhythmic discrepancy in the cello first beat in b67 (performance related no doubt)- just fyi in case you missed them. I know how easy it is to miss things like that and it always drives me nuts when it (frequently) happens to me.
I'll look out for the companion piece later this year..


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks mike! There are some mistakes over there in some pitches and rhythms ,the biggest ne being measure 67. I should actually just rewrite the score to match what they play on that measure, as it sounds good as it it. I remember we recorded this somewhat fast and things like this are bound to happen when you have limited time, although overall I think it's a fine performance.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

pkoi said:


> Thanks mike! There are some mistakes over there in some pitches and rhythms ,the biggest ne being measure 67. I should actually just rewrite the score to match what they play on that measure, as it sounds good as it it. I remember we recorded this somewhat fast and things like this are bound to happen when you have limited time, although overall I think it's a fine performance.


Yes it is a good one, very expressive. I do like the combination a lot and how you've exploited their strengths. I was typing as I was listening and was perhaps unfortunate to be watching at those points. Definitely rewrite the score, I've done that before and took all the credit......


----------

